# Too Much Sail



## Briney Eye (Sep 15, 2017)

So I'm in the process of reconditioning a 1968 Clausing 8520 mill that I picked up a few weeks ago.

I remember hearing the saying (in a Dolly Parton-ish context) "That's too much sail for such a small boat."

Well, I think I've found the machine tool embodiment right here:




This Palmgren barely-used 10" X/Y/Tilt Rotary Table was "thrown in" when I bought my little Logan lathe last year.  It's got bigger T-slots than the mill (5/8" vs 9/16").  New ones go for around $1500 last I checked.

I just thought some of you might be entertained.  Or be interested in some kind of swap?


----------

